# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY CO2 with External Reactor?

## victri

Hi,

I'm planning to convert my bigger tank into a planted tank. The tank is running an external canister filter so I hope to use an external reactor for my DIY CO2. 

Will the CO2 pressure be enough to push the bubble through into the reactor? I'll definitely use check valves but am still worried that the water flow might overpower the DIY CO2.

I'm trying to avoid having equipment clutter up the inside of the tank so I don't wish to use internal reactor/flipper/diffuser. I also don't want to risk canister filter damage by bubbling into the filter input.

Eventually I'll get a pressurized CO2 cylinder, but for now it's still DIY CO2, so I hope that someone can answer my question.

Thanks!

----------


## tawauboy

diy co2 will have sufficient pressure to 'push' into external reactor.
just make sure that all joints do not leak.

----------


## victri

Thanks. Very relieved to hear that. I'm thinking of modifying an internal reactor to function as external. Seen pics from someone here who did that. Looks nice.

----------


## tawauboy

just make sure that the internal reactor does not leak.
an internal reactor could/may leak as they need not be leak proof.
external reactors on the other hand are designed not to leak.

----------


## victri

Perhaps I should just use it internally till I get a real strong and worry-free external reactor. Very kiasu, I'd freak out if I came home to see my dog swimming in the living room. Thanks. This forum has been very informative.

----------


## TBI

NA do sell ex reactor and e price is very reasonable.
of course u can diy yourself if it is cheaper and u like to diy....as in diy.
hahaha
cheers

----------

